# Looking to tie a slate roof into a wall but the lead keeps getting stolen.



## Liv (Jul 11, 2021)

Hi

I have a coal house attached to my home, it has slates on. Every time I get the lead redone it gets stolen, is there any plastic alternative to a traditional lead saddle and soaker?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't know if it's available on your side of the pond, but look into PVC trim coil. 100% plastic with 0 scrap value.


----------

